# oh, yummy.....



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

An elderly Hong Kong man is being treated in hospital after doctors found he was being eaten alive by maggots, health chiefs said.

They said the 67-year-old could have been gnawed to death by the parasites had he not been rushed into care.

The grisly affliction is known as human myiasis, a rare disease that results from flies infesting wounds or sores.

Usually a problem for older people who have trouble looking after themselves, the flies lay their eggs in fresh or weeping wounds and sometimes even in the mouth, nose and ears.

The hatched larvae then feed from the rotting flesh, quickly spreading through the body.

In the latest case in Hong Kong, the maggots infested a number of cuts on the man's face.

Health officials urged carers and staff at homes for the elderly to be alert to signs of the disease, which has so far this year been detected in seven other people.

AFP

.....I hope to NEVER,EVER be so old, that I can't keep maggots from feasting upon my flesh.:voorhees:  :zombie: :zombie:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ewwww! I agree, I hope that I don't have to see that day too! Its Grim I know, but I don't want to be a burden to anyone I love. Let me go and turn me into a Diamond. Hopefully they will have a gorgeous deep red color, or maybe deep purple.... LOL, or both! :>


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

why am I pooping white Rice...hmmm their moving,ohh well.


----------

